# T30 2.2 dCi Fuel tank capacity



## robertof84 (Mar 3, 2012)

Hey guys, just s quick question. What is the fuel tank capacity on the 2.2 dCi T30 model? and if you know how much left do you have in the tank when you get the warning light?
I always go safe avoiding going that low but it would be nice to know just in case.


----------



## CantankerousOne (May 17, 2013)

In the UK the fuel tank capacity is 60 litres or 15.85 US gallons.

Don't know about the volume left when the warning light comes on as I've only just bought my 2.2 Dci T30


----------

